# Tips on not having her go to the door every 10 minutes



## Liz_313 (Aug 12, 2017)

Our 4 month old is fully house trained but she goes to the door every 15 minutes or less. Sometimes she actually has to go to the bathroom but most often she just wants to go out and play.

It's gotten very frustrating and we don't know what to do to stop this. We don't want to not take her out because we don't want to mess up her being house broken but it's extremely distruptive of our lives to be constantly taking her out.

She gets plenty of play time and exercise. She just loves being outside, she would honestly live outside if she could.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you have a fenced yard put in a doggie door. She can come, and go at will. Most don't like to go out alone, unless they can come in at anytime to check on us.


----------



## Liz_313 (Aug 12, 2017)

texasred said:


> If you have a fenced yard put in a doggie door. She can come, and go at will. Most don't like to go out alone, unless they can come in at anytime to check on us.


Unfortunately we don't have a fenced in yard yet


----------



## Melinda Meyers (May 27, 2017)

Oh Goodness, My V is 9 months old and he does the very same thing. Every 10 minutes he wants to go out, cries at the door. If I open the door to let him out he will only go to the edge of the porch and turn around waiting for me. I can't be outside all the time. HELP!!! No way to put in doggy door, all glass. 

Also, at this age he is starting to regress some in his training. Recall etc....is this like the rebellious adolesent? His jumping on people has gotten worse over the past few weeks. He still isn't lifting his leg to pee, but sniffing a lot on a walk. 

Any advice would be welcomed!!


----------



## Yakkin (Sep 13, 2017)

Melinda,


They make doggy doors for sliding glass doors. It's just a panel that clips in and you can still use the door. Below is just an example of the first one that popped up when I googled it.


https://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-Freedom-Aluminum-Sliding-Adjustable/dp/B005CO91TK 


Troy


----------



## Melinda Meyers (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Troy,

I checked it out, but our doors are double french doors not sliding. I think Cooper is just going to have to get used to routine on when he goes outside with me. If weather permits I will sit outside and read or work on the laptop etc, Cooper will run through the trees and blast past me playing for a solid hour. (we have 3 acres) But if I need to go inside he is at the door crying within 2 minutes or less! 
When the temps are in the 30s I will not be siting outside!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

If you know your pup doesn't need to go to the bathroom I would redirect him to a chew toy, a puzzle game, play find it indoors, etc - something else to occupy his indoor time. 

Also make sure he is getting suitable outdoor exercise. 

Many go through the phase of just wanting to go out and play, hut we need to teach them to settle indoors as well. 



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

